# Looking for my Father!!!



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi my name is Najat I lived in UAE when I was just a little girl and moved back to the States when I was 3 with my mother. I had kept in touch with my father by phone and he came to visit me twice since. However we los touch and I would like to invite him to my high school graduation. My father is in the UAE Military & I know my grandparents are from Shahama City if someone can help me I would appreciate it. I will graduate in May so time is of the essence. If you need any further information on him just ask. Thanks


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi,
I had read your note. can you tell his full name and your grandparents names as well. one of my friends is working at the military so may check for you. can not promise it work but let's try.


----------



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

*Thanx*



linda90 said:


> Hi,
> I had read your note. can you tell his full name and your grandparents names as well. one of my friends is working at the military so may check for you. can not promise it work but let's try.


My father's full name is Khaled Mohammed Saeed Al Waheebi and well his father's name is Mohammed Saeed Al Waheebi & Grandmother is Nora Nisser not to sure on my grandmother's name. Also if this helps any the last I knew my grandparents lived on the outskirts of Abu Dhabi, a city by the name of Shahama.

Any info would help...thanx again.


----------



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

*Thanx*



linda90 said:


> Hi,
> I had read your note. can you tell his full name and your grandparents names as well. one of my friends is working at the military so may check for you. can not promise it work but let's try.


My father's full name is Khaled Mohammed Saeed Al Waheebi and well his father's name is Mohammed Saeed Al Waheebi & Grandmother is Nora Nisser not to sure on my grandmother's name. Also if this helps any the last I knew my grandparents lived on the outskirts of Abu Dhabi, a city by the name of Shahama.

Any info would help...thanx again.

Najat


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

What does your father do in the military. I work with the UAE military in Abu Dhabi. I could ask around if I knew what his job was....


----------



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

*Reply From Najat*



Vetteguy said:


> What does your father do in the military. I work with the UAE military in Abu Dhabi. I could ask around if I knew what his job was....


I am sorry I wish i new what type of job he did in the military I know it's air defense but that is all i know.


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

do not worry. i can ask my friend to put an ad in the military as well. is your name is Nagat right. can i have your mother's name in case we find him. how long you didnt meet?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Guys it's better to ention the names via PM it's great for privacy reasons since it nvloves military personnel


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

true. sorry thanks for advice


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey lisner
where are you? I've a good news regarding your dad. my friend in the military got him . can we talk throught PM. will tell you the details.
cheerio


----------



## Sebastian Ali (May 18, 2010)

lisnsr said:


> Hi my name is Najat I lived in UAE when I was just a little girl and moved back to the States when I was 3 with my mother. I had kept in touch with my father by phone and he came to visit me twice since. However we los touch and I would like to invite him to my high school graduation. My father is in the UAE Military & I know my grandparents are from Shahama City if someone can help me I would appreciate it. I will graduate in May so time is of the essence. If you need any further information on him just ask. Thanks


Do you have more details about your father?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Do you have more details about your father?


i do, on the first page of this thread!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sebastian Ali said:


> Do you have more details about your father?


Sebastian, if you'd read the conversation on this thread, you'd notice that they managed to find the dad.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

hmm missing dad and he looks for him on this forum (of all the places!)


----------



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

James...yes of all places I went through this site and found him. Thanx to a wonderful lady on this forum. I love this Lady.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> hmm missing dad and he looks for him on this forum (of all the places!)


that's what i thought when i first saw the thread but it did work! i


----------

